# Macbook Pro crashed during call of duty 4, now desktop files missing



## KarlW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I was playing call of duty 4 on my macbook pro and it froze up. I waited a long time with no response so I had to restart it using the power button. Unfortunately, when I brought it back up, all my desktop files were missing which were lots. 

I did some research and saw the typical symptoms from renaming user but I did not do that so that is no help. My desktop image is not the default computer one and when it crashed it did not turn back. So I have no idea what happened to all my desktop files. All my other files are there.

Does anybody know how I could get them back??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What kind of files were they? When did you place them on the desktop? Does your hard drive and CD/DVDs still show up? Do you have another monitor connected to it? Have you right clicked on the desktop and selected anything from the Keep Arranged By sub menu?


----------



## KarlW. (Jun 1, 2009)

There were so many files and folders I can't even begin to list them. Everything from text, to images, to photoshop, to video. All of them gone with exception to one folder and one single image of a header for a website I was working on.

It's been slowly added over the course of the past year or so. 

Yes, everything else appears fine. All harddrives are accessible and fine.

No other monitors.

Not to my knowledge, but my 3 year old daugher fumbles around with my computer when I am not looking sometimes.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

SOmetimes if there are a lot of files on the desktop, it will start stacking them one on top of the other. Resorting the desktop can help. Also opening the desktop in a window (from your user folder) will show all the files in case they went off the screen. Try that to see it they are there. Also check the trash can incase they moved there. And open Disk Utility and run disk first aid to see if there are any errors.


----------



## KarlW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I checked the desktop and they are not there, neither are they in the recylce bin. To make matters worse, I was going through my pictures with iphoto, and all the photos that were in folders on my desktop are no longer there. :sigh:

I will try disk aid now


----------



## KarlW. (Jun 1, 2009)

It came back with 

The volume Mac HD appears to be OK


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You didn't by chance happen to know how much free space you had on your drive before COD4 froze, and compare it to how much you have now?


----------



## KarlW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I have 42 gigs now, and had something close to that before. If there is a difference it is pretty minor.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm at a loss. Being that the free space hasn't changed, the Finder is still addressing the files somewhere, I just have no clue as to where. You could download some software that will allow to see all hidden files, and see if they are just invisible. Other than that, I would be taking it to an Apple store and asking them to look at it.


----------

